# choppering her down hang upside down?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 5, 2007)

so im jsut gonna cut her at the base of the stalk and hang upside down and pull the leaves off.... am i correct so far? 4 how long shll i let it stay hang drying my lease ends reallly soon here is 2 days ok? then put in a small carboard box with small holes all over it and transport it to my friends to be laid out of a screen to be dried then put in a bag to regain moisture then out to dry again is all of this right?


----------



## billy-bdz (Jul 5, 2007)

i just cut down my first crop and what i did was chopped it at the base trimed the leaves off then hung it about a week in i trimmed the buds off stored them in air tight containers which i would check on every day for signs of mould after another week or so the buds were stating to taste good and was burning like a champ hope thios helps


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 5, 2007)

you need to hang the plants for atleast 7 days  and no less than that.

Then put em straight into the jars after clipping the buds off the main stalk. Glass mason jars work best.Then open the jars a couple times every day for a few minutes over the next week or two and they will be ready to smoke and should burn to a nice gray ash.

Until your plants burn to a gray ash when you smoke a bowl/joint whatever...they aren't ready to begin smoking on... anyways good luck and don't rush this process...because you will pay for it if you do.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 5, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> anyways good luck and don't rush this process...because you will pay for it if you do.


 

This part you are starting is almost as important for quality smoke as the care you put into growing it... nothing worse then spending 8 weeks flowering a plant.. to just rush dry it..and it tastes like ish.... Take ur time.. and you will be glad you did..


----------



## the_riz (Jul 15, 2007)

*So true rbb, 

As for the curing you guys are talking about hanging the whole tree?

I cut it apart taking as much stalk off as i can and hang the buds only on string inside a cardboard box with a fan blowing for a week then throw them into jars, i always assumed curing the whole plant would take a whole lot longer as the stalk and main stem would be full of moisture still?  *


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *So true rbb, *
> 
> *As for the curing you guys are talking about hanging the whole tree?*
> 
> *I cut it apart taking as much stalk off as i can and hang the buds only on string inside a cardboard box with a fan blowing for a week then throw them into jars, i always assumed curing the whole plant would take a whole lot longer as the stalk and main stem would be full of moisture still? *


 
I do mine the same way as you Riz.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 15, 2007)

i think you folks are confusing curing with drying. 

Drying the whole plant is just easier and less work and takes about the same amount of time. When i am ready to cure the buds are cut from the stalk and put into jars for a couple weeks. 

There is a diff between curing and drying. big one...


----------



## bono (Jul 15, 2007)

Wakenbake, 

Do you take all the leaves off before you hang the whole plant up? I usually break it down into two foot branches. I couldn't imagine chopping down a four footer and somehow taking all the leaves off it without covering myself and everything in my living room with sticky THC.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

I cut all the leaves off just leaving the stalks and branches and buds. Then I hang til dry. Then I cut the buds off and cure them.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 16, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> i think you folks are confusing curing with drying.



*Your completely right man.. sorry, i meant drying not curing when i was talking about hanging the whole tree  *


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 17, 2007)

I just cut the branches at their base and hang them upside down. If the branches are longer than 2 feet, i'll cut the leaves off. I hate when i have to do that because it takes more time and takes up more space. Make sure when you dry them to dry for at least 8 days for the best results.


----------



## HGB (Jul 17, 2007)

KBA in CT said:
			
		

> when you dry them to dry for at least 8 days for the best results.



why is 8 days the best?

I use DJ shorts method to dry and cure.  kinda like strait from the horses mouth info :hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

hello, just read ed's suggestions on the 1st pg., at the top. 
i used to hang the whole plant but i found that the 'popcorn' buds were drying way earlier than the main cola, etc... i cut the plant apart and seperate the small ones so i can start curing them earlier than the big ones. i found that when i mixed my small and large buds together, the small ones were already too dry to cure. i leave the fan leaves on (personal preference), and slooooowly dry the buds. as soon as the big fan leaves start to dry up, clip them, then let the middle size leaves dry somewhat before taking those off. then when the buds are feeling dry to the touch and stems bend, i manicure the buds and put them in paper bags keeping the fan on them with the top of the bags open. only put 2 to 3 inches of buds per bag. i rotate the buds twice a day and give them lots of love before putting them in the mason jars. last year i messed up on some of the bigger buds. i put them in too soon and some of the buds turned moldy, i think it's called 'botryis' somekind of mold. anyway, i cured them for a month and i tell ya, the wait was well worth it. the taste, smell and amazing high still makes me happy. this year i'm cutting up my buds into more of the same size, i find that the big buds curing in the jars take forever and are more succeptable to mold. anyway, i learned almost everything from reading and asking questions on this website, so don't be afraid to ask the mod's and others for advice.
happy drying and curing,
boydee


----------



## g-towngrowboy (Jul 25, 2007)

I have 15 plants and they all just started to bud about 5 days ago there are 5 purple adn the rest skunk i live in minnesota
how much longer until you think they will be ready to chopper down and hang her upside down


----------



## g-towngrowboy (Jul 25, 2007)

all the plants are about 4 to 3 feet tall


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2007)

hello g-town, i'm no expert, but the rule of thumb is to find out what strain you have, how long is the flower cycle and then look at the trichomes which will be later in the 6 to 8 week period, (common for a lot of strains to finish flowering).  i myself bought a magifying glass for $15 bucks it's 60 to 100x and i tell ya, good investment. i can see what color the trichomes are and when to chop. last year i waited till they were 50% cloudy, 30% amber, 20% clear and i had no complaints from any of my friends. i also learned that some growers look at the 'calyxes' to see if they are swelled up, this is also a sign of readiness. 
well, good luck and happy blooming,
boydee


----------

